# Cajun Riviera



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking for any info callback test set up etc. Anyone out there that has any info it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes ...That would be nice !


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Open results:
1st- Ali/ Smith
2nd- Tex/ Smith
3rd- ?/Bearden
4th- ?/Milligan
RJ- Ruben/Smith


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ali & Tex.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Way to go Ali & Tex.


 Great job S.D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dave Hare


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Bobby Lane on handling Ali to the Open WIN and qualifying for 2012 Nationals!

Congratulations Jared Ward on Tex's Open 2ND (handled by Mark Smith) and qualifying for 2012 Nationals!

Congratulations to all . . . that's a pretty good day, guys!\

rita


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to all placements.
Yahoo, to our baby boy Tex qualifying for another National!!! Cosmo babies 1st and 2nd in the Open.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations Bobby Lane on handling Ali to the Open WIN and qualifying for 2012 Nationals!
> 
> Congratulations Jared Ward on Tex's Open 2ND (handled by Mark Smith) and qualifying for 2012 Nationals!
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Mark was so excited that Ali had qualified for the Natl. I assumed he had handled. Congrats Bobby!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Congrats to all placements.
> Yahoo, to our baby boy Tex qualifying for another National!!! Cosmo babies 1st and 2nd in the Open.


Tex will be retired after the National. 

Congrats to the Cajun Riviera club on another smooth trial.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Franco and the boys from Cajun Riviera put on a great trial. It's worth judging there just for the food! HA!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Franco and the boys from Cajun Riviera put on a great trial. It's worth judging there just for the food! HA!


Thanks Tim but I stepped aside a year ago because my FT dog is getting old and hobbled by his left rear hip. His last retrieve was a Specklebelly that fell two rice fields over from where it got shot. The club is in good hands though and I hope Aaron Homburg and his son August enjoyed the crawfish I boiled last night! 

Couldn't ask for better weather!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

WHO won the qual..???

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't know who won the Q but, there is a rumor going around that a choc dog got the 2nd.

Congrats Kevin!

BobbyB, you missed it last night. I had a batch of mild and a batch of super hot/spicy mudbugs at the house.


----------



## Faststeel (Mar 22, 2012)

Any word on the AM yet?


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congragulations to Bobby and Ali, way to do it guys. We are proud of you.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Franco said:


> Don't know who won the Q but, there is a rumor going around that a choc dog got the 2nd.
> 
> Congrats Kevin!
> 
> BobbyB, you missed it last night. I had a batch of mild and a batch of super hot/spicy mudbugs at the house.


WHO !!! would want MILD crawfish !!!!!

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

bobbyb said:


> WHO !!! would want MILD crawfish !!!!!
> 
> BobbyB
> cajun


 Bobby you can send ,the mild ones to Colorado. say high to Mark S.D Smith for me!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

amateur
1st Bearden
2nd Mock
3rd Stupka
4th Ritter


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Franco said:


> Tex will be retired after the National.
> 
> Congrats to the Cajun Riviera club on another smooth trial.


Frank,
Seems like yesterday I was holding him in my lap...LOL. I guess once he retires, he'll hang out on the couch just like his sister Jiggy.

How many Nationals has he qualified for and run?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ricky Elston said:


> amateur
> 1st Bearden
> 2nd Mock
> 3rd Stupka
> 4th Ritter


Anyone know which dogs?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> Anyone know which dogs?


1st - 15 rough
2nd - 29 Bently
3rd - 32 Misty
4th - 36 Mia
RJ - 44 Hanna
Jams
3
14
26
34

It was real close between 1st and 2nd. It was a fun trial to judge. Thanks for all the hard work by the CRFT members and help. Best bird throwers around. Not one no bird all weekend 

34


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

rboudet said:


> 1st - 15 rough
> 2nd - 29 Bently
> 3rd - 32 Misty
> 4th - 36 Mia
> ...


Thanks for posting!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Franco said:


> Don't know who won the Q but, there is a rumor going around that a choc dog got the 2nd.
> 
> Congrats Kevin!
> 
> BobbyB, you missed it last night. I had a batch of mild and a batch of super hot/spicy mudbugs at the house.


Thanks Franco. It's been a good spring for us. Only ran 4 trials, but finished 3 of them. Yeah, it's only Q's, but I'm pleased with what I see. Going to be a long hot South La summer of training ;-)

Congrats to Bobby and Ali, and all the other placements. Cajun Riviera put on a very nice trial.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Bobby Lane and Ali and Charles Bearden and Rough for their AA wins. Both are fairly young dogs with great trainer/handlers.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Derby placements?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all placements !!! Reeeallly missed being there !


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> Derby placements?


*1. Williams
2. Smith
3. Smith
4. Milligan
RJ Erhardt*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Franco said:


> Thanks Tim but I stepped aside a year ago because my FT dog is getting old and hobbled by his left rear hip. His last retrieve was a Specklebelly that fell two rice fields over from where it got shot. The club is in good hands though and I hope Aaron Homburg and his son August enjoyed the crawfish I boiled last night!
> 
> Couldn't ask for better weather!


*Franco the boil was awesome!!!! My lips were still burning from the spicy when I got back to the Hotel!!!! August thought they were first rate as well!!!

Didn't suck the heads regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*A Huge YAW YAW!!!!! to the CRFT!!!! I had a great time judging the minor stakes at the trial this weekend!! Lukie, Pat, Larry, Steven, Davis, Ed, Ryan and the rest of the Cajun Retriever Club gang roll out the red carpet for their contestants and judges!!! First rate operation!!! We had some of the best bird throwers and gunners I have ever seen!! Mr. Joseph Trahan had his bird boys in shape and if you have not seen Joseph throw a bird.....OH MAN.....that guy throws them further than anyone I have ever seen!!! Had a great time getting to know the rest of the judges and meeting some new folks from other parts of the country, Mr. Ron, Mr. Bobby, Mr. Tommie, Ms. Pam, and especially Mrs. Gwen Jones!! Had a great time judging with you this weekend!! Looking forward to doing it again sometime!!

Great weekend Regards!!

Aaron*


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

KNorman said:


> Thanks Franco. It's been a good spring for us. Only ran 4 trials, but finished 3 of them. Yeah, it's only Q's, but I'm pleased with what I see. Going to be a long hot South La summer of training ;-)
> 
> Congrats to Bobby and Ali, and all the other placements. Cajun Riviera put on a very nice trial.


Congrats again Kev!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

KNorman said:


> Thanks Franco. It's been a good spring for us. Only ran 4 trials, but finished 3 of them. Yeah, it's only Q's, but I'm pleased with what I see. Going to be a long hot South La summer of training ;-)
> 
> Congrats to Bobby and Ali, and all the other placements. Cajun Riviera put on a very nice trial.


Hey don't let anyone tell you, it's just the Qual...a ribbon is a ribbon and they are hard to come by in FTs! Congrats!

FOM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Franco said:


> Don't know who won the Q but, there is a rumor going around that a choc dog got the 2nd.
> 
> Congrats Kevin!
> 
> BobbyB, you missed it last night. I had a batch of mild and a batch of super hot/spicy mudbugs at the house.


_MILD_? crawfish? Didn't know there was such an animal! 

I pray before I die I get to return to Louisiana to run some trials and eat great food again!



KNorman said:


> Thanks Franco. It's been a good spring for us. Only ran 4 trials, but finished 3 of them. Yeah, it's only Q's, but I'm pleased with what I see. Going to be a long hot South La summer of training ;-)
> 
> Congrats to Bobby and Ali, and all the other placements. Cajun Riviera put on a very nice trial.


Congrats to Kevin and the mutant on a dang good spring season so far. Also to Bobby and Ali. 

fp


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Bayou Magic said:


> _MILD_? crawfish? Didn't know there was such an animal!
> 
> I pray before I die I get to return to Louisiana to run some trials and eat great food again!
> 
> ...


These Roux pups are having a nice Spring. We hope to add to the success this Fall!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have complete Derby and Qual placements & finishers? Congrats to everybody?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *1. Williams*
> *2. Smith*
> *3. Smith*
> *4. Milligan*
> *RJ Erhardt*


Anybody know which dogs Mark and Tim were handling to these placements? Thanks!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

KNorman said:


> Thanks Franco. It's been a good spring for us. Only ran 4 trials, but finished 3 of them. Yeah, it's only Q's, but I'm pleased with what I see. Going to be a long hot South La summer of training ;-)
> 
> Congrats to Bobby and Ali, and all the other placements. Cajun Riviera put on a very nice trial.


Congratulations! See you guys at the AM this fall!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Franco the boil was awesome!!!! My lips were still burning from the spicy when I got back to the Hotel!!!! August thought they were first rate as well!!!
> 
> Didn't suck the heads regards,
> 
> Aaron*


Ya big Wus !!!
BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

bobbyb said:


> Ya big Wus !!!
> BobbyB
> cajun


*Good thing I found y'all at Blackberries to help with the heat on my lips!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Good thing I found y'all at Blackberries to help with the heat on my lips!!!!
> 
> Aaron*


Wrong BobbyB, (BobbyB = Bobby Bordelon, rboudet = Bobby Boudet) but with the amount of flamable liquids going around that table at Blackberry's your lucky you didn't catch fire


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> Anybody know which dogs Mark and Tim were handling to these placements? Thanks!


Mark got 2nd with Duke owner Bob Kennon and 3rd with Quila owners Frank and Rita Jones


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> I pray before I die I get to return to *South* Louisiana to run some trials and eat great food again!


Fixed that for ya Frank ;-)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

rboudet said:


> Wrong BobbyB, (BobbyB = Bobby Bordelon, rboudet = Bobby Boudet) but with the amount of flamable liquids going around that table at Blackberry's your lucky you didn't catch fire


*I knew that.....just wasn't thinking!!!! And yes good thing there was no fire, or no one that smoked, at least no one that smoked more than one or two a day!!

Divide up the check regards,

Aaron

*


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations go out to Tim Milligan with the Open 4th for Molly and Open JAMS for Henry and Dealer. Molly is owned by Doug Saar; Henry is owned by Bob Starford; and Dealer is co-owned by Bobby Farmer and Mike Molthan. Congrats to all. Tim also ran the Derby and placed 4th with Leo owned by John Glasgow. Congrats again to everyone.

Best regards,

Linas


----------

